#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 想要把圖畫的好，最主要的基本功是什麼？

## 柩月

有時後很羨慕廣設科的同學

常常可以出筆成畫

就算他認為很差但是在我的眼裏還是覺得很棒

最近一直在圖書館尋找書籍來學

有人說想要學陰影或是光和影的捕捉要學素描

又有人說想要把色彩抓好要學水彩

雖然以上需要的工具取的並不難

但是難在"毫無頭緒"的學習

書本自學?我覺得不夠

我媽答應只要不是玩樂的活動

讓我去學校之類的補教班或是課後社團學習

但是在琳琅滿目的科目中實在抓不到頭緒

想要學習的比較是屬於設計或是電腦繪圖的

但是有最基本的起頭的地方來學習嗎?

從哪些科目?還是哪種素材的基本學習?

竟量能夠從［size=24]基本[/size]

我很樂意從最基本的學~

----------


## J.C.

個人認為基礎應該是素描 先掌握好物體的形狀比例光影 再去學色彩的運用
所謂素描不一定要畫靜物或石膏像 平常光用線條做素寫或寫生 就算是囉

如果父母願意支持 能去外面開的畫室學當然最好 (不過畫室也有好有壞 有的是速成班 有的是專為考美術學校科系而做訓練 有的是騙小孩的 最好能多方打聽)
我大約是學了兩年的鉛筆素描才開始學水彩的(炭筆素描是上高中才學的) 也可依照畫室老師給你的進度而定

其實只要平時找一個物品或人物開始寫生 就是起頭了
自己起步是最重要的 有在畫才會產生具體的問題 畫室的老師也才能真的幫助到你

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

不才現在就有在畫室學畫，
當時我是想學純素描，
不過老師是認為如果有底子功、將來不是走純美術路線，
素描的概念，不論是漫畫還是水彩甚至國畫，
都是存在的，所以在自己要走的路中帶入概念來學就好了。

不才在教學時是從線條教起啦，
如果說要先學些什麼...絕對不是電腦繪圖=w="

不才是建議練習水彩和油畫，表現手法跟題材則不要太限制。
(表現手法：漫畫、西畫、素描、國畫)
選跟自己的興向和將來要走的路的類別接近的就好。

我是覺得找老師是個好選擇，
不過最好打聽一下。(像不才是從美術班學姊那聽來的，而那位學姊也已經跟著學了六年，像這種有人去試驗過又稍有口碑的，就可以試試。)

----------


## 柩月

TO JC

畫室啊

我家附近有家　千畿畫室

不知道好不好．．？

還有類似社區大學的學校不知道品質好不好


TO 弁天

不知道弁天可否提供一些台北市風評比較好的畫室?

----------


## J.C.

我不可能知道別家畫室怎麼樣啊 ^^; 畫室實在太多了 可以上網搜尋看看評價吧
順帶一題我以前是在蘭陽畫室學習 在台北市和平東路 算是師大的對面
那家的風氣蠻自由的 老師人不錯 我放搖滾樂啦 翹課啦 都沒啥關係 *爆*
(n年沒回去 不知道還有沒有開就是了)
有的畫室是針對要考上美術學校的方向在練畫 還會有命題考試 變得跟一般補習班沒兩樣 蠻恐怖的 
如果不想走純藝術的路 最好不要選這種畫室 會畫得很痛苦的

我能給的建議大概就這樣囉

----------


## KUBI kitsune

我從小就很喜歡畫畫，所以我嬤都會建議我多去畫室學學
國中升高中的期間有到畫室學一段時間
基礎是必須先打好的，一開始就先看你的陰影認知程度
因為在國小時就被美術老師指導過，所以對這些是了解很多
不過速學沒多久就升級學水彩(我那間畫室有分素描班跟水彩班)

不知道為什麼，以前的我喜歡畫水彩
現在的我反而很喜歡畫素描(大概是因為我不喜歡太麻煩的上色方式吧...)
不過我不是走純藝術了˙ ˙"....(因為一直畫真的會畫到煩)

畫室的話，在我的觀念裡，並不是風評好就代表你也可以像他一樣好
*學習的心是很重要的*~加油~柩月桑

----------


## TYPHOON

我覺得好像觀察力也很重要
多看就大概畫的出來了(在外面的老師身上觀察到的)
(我也才剛起步...)

大概就多看動物星球.圖鑑.或狼之樂園圖庫吧!

----------


## Baroque Boyce

最主要的還是自己對於*畫畫的熱忱*
培養實力才是其次

*有熱忱，才有好作品！
平時就有時間可以好好的練！(尤其是素描)
只要有心肯努力
就算自學也能創出一番天地！*

就像小洛自己也是~~
(素描、水彩...那些阿沙不如的東東小洛完全沒去找老師學，全都來自自己的興趣與苦練、觀摹、還有家人遺傳的藝術天分...)
(小洛的父母親還有爺爺都是有學過美工的，但爺爺跟自己一樣都沒去找別人教，全部都是自我鍛練得來的)

----------


## 銀月貓

回覆標題

觀察 創意與想法


我的個性與作品一直都是想畫什麼就畫什麼

沒有跟人學過 也沒有上過畫室或是給老師指導

一切都是自己摸索 自己體會

心領神會絕對比埋頭苦幹還要好的多


常常是一個想法的改變 就能讓畫技與畫風突破瓶頸 突飛猛進

----------


## 上官犬良

套一句我們漫研社老師的名言:
與其一直修飾同一張圖,還不如多畫幾張不同的

總之,多多練習吧
雖然可能不會突飛猛進,但進步是一定會有的!

----------


## 狼の寂

寂覺得呢    如果要畫的好的第一步大概也是跟樓上的各位講的一樣，那就是要找到自己的對畫圖的熱忱吧!
再來就是自信心了!
   其實一開始大家想必都畫的不太好吧!
但是經過了後天的學習就會不斷的進步
而寂認為這後天的學習包含了
常練習
多看圖
建立自己的風格
寂認為這幾點最為的重要
拜師呢也是一種不錯的途徑
不過最重要的就是要維持自己對做畫的熱忱
並持之以恆，不斷練習
到時等你回過頭來看以前的自己就會突然的發現自己成長了!    :   ))

----------

